# Predator Rifle Choices... Looking for Advice!



## roosterchaser

So after picking out a Remington 700 VTR in 22-250 on impulse, I got cold feet. I had to put it on reserve at the store so I could do a little research. From what I have gathered online there are a lot of mixed opinions about the VTR. Most of them being 2" nightmares until some stock grinding and glass bedding were done. Experienced bench shooters say it isn't accurate at all. Experienced hunters say it is too "gimmic-y." Since this is going to be a coyote gun, I did a little additional research on the "predator" rifles. The Remington Model Seven Predator seems accurate but doesn't have that many reviews. The Savage 10 Predator Hunter has many fans praising Savage accuracy but I'm not sold on the 8.25 lbs for carrying all day, not to mention I have zero experience with a two stage trigger. The TC Venture Predator also has good reviews but it almost seems too good to be true. Can the cheapest gun really be better than any of the others?! Since I am new to the predator game, I thought it would be wise to ask before spending $700 on a VTR that is el-junk-o.

I know I'm going to get a 22-250. I'll need the range for the North Dakota flats. 
I am pretty sure I'm going with the Nikon Coyote Special. Not amazing, but a lot of guys seem to be using it.
I don't care about color. It is going to have white tape on it 95% of the time it will be in use.
So basically, I am going for out of the box accuracy comparisons for these guns.

Let me know what you experienced coyote hunters think. Thank you so much!


----------



## Mattuk

Welcome to Predator Talk roosterchaser. I can't give you any insight into those makes of rifles but the .22-250 is a fantastic round, I had a Tikka in it and it never let me down.

By this evening you'll have lots of people on here doing their best to help you out.


----------



## bones44

Welcome ! You might want to check out the Savage Axis. I know several guys who own them and they are dead-on accurate. You can't beat the price either. Under $400. I own several Savages and can't say enough good things about them.


----------



## On a call

Hey welcome Rooster any relation to Colburn ?

Anyhow...Ohio welcomes you.

Personally I am heading to a .243 it may not be too fur friendly but it has the distance of the 22-250 with more virsablity.

Did you check on Savage arms ?

Good shooting and keep us posted.


----------



## Antlerz22

At least you did the right thing and waited to be sure, there are always drawbacks to any selection be it weight, caliber, accuracy, trigger etc..So you have to ask yourself is this strictly for varmint/yotes or do you want more versatility? Do you plan on walking a lot or are you basically still hunting. It all comes to what a hands on experience gives you (feeling its weight, fit and finish etc..) If you have reservations when you leave the store with it then you made the wrong choice. But whatever you finally decide on, if you feel comfortable with it as a whole--then that will translate into a good experience when you start punching holes as well. A man and his weapon are ONE, but only if he has confidence and LIKES and knows his weapon. Like bones44 said look at the Savage axis or their other models. And a little bit of weight is acceptable if it improves being steady in offhand shooting scenarios and accuracy as well (it does) I would rather tote some extra weight afield and be steady--shoot more accurate, than have say a featherweight rifle that was so-so on accuracy and prone to movement in offhand shots etc.. because of weight. Lastly you mentioned a two stage trigger---savage doesnt have one, it is nothing more than a built in sear block, that prevents accidental firings until it is depressed (accutrigger).


----------



## youngdon

First things first Roosterchaser.... welcome to the forum !

My personal feeling is that you made a wise choice walking from the Remington... and I'll stay clear of all their products as they seem to be having a lot of problems as of late, be it triggers or accuracy it always sems to be something. You don't need a heavy weight barrel to hunt coyotes as you'll probably only take a few shots at a time. However if you want to shoot Prairie dogs where you may shoot many shots in quick succession it may do you good. As for advice on which model to but I have to give a nod to the Savage Axis as well, it's really light and shoots very well(I have one in 22-250). Savage has many other models as well some of which are and some which are not very heavy, check their site at www.savagearms.com
As far as scopes go, you can't go wrong with a Nikon IMO.


----------



## youngdon

The savage model 14 american classic weighs in at 7lbs and comes in 22-250 as well as other calibers.


----------



## roosterchaser

1. Thanks for the welomce! This has been a very informative site!
2. I am not related to colburn... Not that I know of.
3. I'm not worried about versatility. I have a M77 All-Weather in 270 for deer and it is way more rifle than I really need. 
4. This gun is going to be shot mostly from prone/sitting over a calling setup in very open spaces. (ND is flat!)
5. From everything I have read online, and what you guys say, Savage has been consistently the most accurate with very few negative reviews.
6. I think I'm going to go with the slightly heavier barrel in the Savage 10 Predator. It should be light enough to carry most of the day while heavy enough to provide more stability and accuracy.

So... Savage 10 Predator in 22-250 with a Nikon 3-9x40 Coyote Special. Somebody slap me out of my senses if that is a bad idea!


----------



## Mattuk

Sounds good to me buddy!


----------



## youngdon

I think you have made a sound decision roosterchaser !

Are you going to shoot PD's ? if so opt for the 4.5-14 model. It's a few more bucks but if you can afford it you'll be much happier at the longer ranges trying to zero in on those little critters. Especially if you have a couple of years under your belt (it's what I hear anyhow) and if you are not ... remember you will be soon.
I think he wanted to see if you were related to Rooster Cogburn ? (perhaps a fictional cousin, twice removed ?)
Or perhaps he meant James Coburn !


----------



## roosterchaser

No pds for this gun. Maybe once a year but not enough to warrant anything bigger than 3-9x40.


----------



## hassell

Also welcome to PT, you got the right advice from the right people.


----------



## Paulj2

roosterchaser said:


> 5. From everything I have read online, and what you guys say, Savage has been consistently the most accurate with very few negative reviews.
> 6. I think I'm going to go with the slightly heavier barrel in the Savage 10 Predator. It should be light enough to carry most of the day while heavy enough to provide more stability and accuracy.
> 
> So... Savage 10 Predator in 22-250 with a Nikon 3-9x40 Coyote Special. Somebody slap me out of my senses if that is a bad idea!


I believe you have made a wise choice. I have a Model 10 Predator Hunter in 22-250 and it will shoot less than 1 inch groups at 200 yards (approx 3/8 MOA) all day. It is a great rifle. The Accutrigger is adjusted just under 1.5lb pull. With my old eyes, I have a 4-20X50 scope.


----------



## CoyoteCaller93

I am curious about the Savage Model 10, I have several small caliber predator guns. I have added 2 this year alone and I am happy with the Thompson Venture Predator 22-250 and now I just have to sight in and break in my Howa Axiom 22-250.


----------



## poe

I have a savage edge or I guess its an axis now in 22-250 and Im getting really good groups. With 50gr bergers and 40gr VMax bullets if I do my part I can cover 5 shots with a quarter. The trigger is a little heavy but you can buy a aftermarket trigger and your scope and prob be close to the same price as just the vtr.


----------



## dusty123

I have a Savage Mod. 10 Predator Hunter Brush in .223 and I love it,, Awesome accuracy, Detachable Magazine and accu-trigger all make it one wicked rifle. Really good with a bi-pod


----------



## bones44

I have the Savage Model 12 FV Heavy barrel. One smokin gun ! Love the accuracy ! It is a little heavy to tote all day, but up here we only go out a few hours at a time anyway.


----------



## Antlerz22

bones44 said:


> I have the Savage Model 12 FV Heavy barrel. One smokin gun ! Love the accuracy ! It is a little heavy to tote all day, but up here we only go out a few hours at a time anyway.


 I have the same one Tom, I had them special chamber it in .243 so far havent shot any reloads, as I havent found my press--lost somewhere in the shuffle. It is accurate enough with factory--but I demand a bit more. Right now I lean to my .270 towards the longer shots as well as I know it tons--its a model 700 rem.


----------



## JTKillough

_"2. I am not related to colburn... Not that I know of." _
I think we're talking about Cogburn, but thats just a guess.
How far do you think you'll need to shoot? If it's excessively long distance, you may want to concider a .243 or even the .270 just for the added bullet weight, hense less wind drift.


----------



## keener205

I love my savage predator 22-250.


----------



## cory76044

bought the vtr 22-250 last year and i have no confidence in this gun, first let me say it depends how tight you will accept groups for you. I cant get this gun to be consistant, sounds crazy but its been the most frustrating gun ive ever had and have really really wanted to like this gun. Ive found molly coated hornaday is the most consistant round. i can get three in a snuff can lid at 200yrds then one will just go wild. I let it cool down between shots ive shot hot I even did cold bore over five days 5 shots and still had one walk 8". Its like that boneless hole chickens MIND BOGGLING. I usaually dont sell them once i get them but im very close to turning this one loose just cause my confidence not in gun, I have shot 10 plus yotes but not sure about a cat , what if its that one shot that goes crazy!! Ive spent hours with this gun, as well as my buddies and it like it got mind of its own at times.


----------



## foxer

Predator 10 seems like a great model and i love my flat shooting 22-250


----------



## Mitch_RAGE

Noob to the site and new to predator hunting. First off, I have a few calibers at the ready. 6.5x55 swed. 22 LR. 22MAG and my fav a 17 HMR marlin HB. all scoped 3x9x40. I know the swed. will reach out and touch someone at 500+ and the 17 HMR is dead nuts on at 200 and under. i will be tree hunting with an e-call on state property for the most part until I find some varmit property. so the 17 will be weapon of choice. Do you think it is enough or should i take the 22 MAG. my boy will be out with me alot and will have the 22 MAG or the 22LR if the 17 is sufficient. Any sugestions or advice appreciated.


----------



## youngdon

Welcome to the forum Mitch_RAGE.

This is just my opinion of the ballistic abilities of a 22lr, 17HMR and a 22Mag the 22lr is only enogh gun for coyotes to about 50yds max and te 17HMR and 22Mag to 100yds at the most and these should be the max in the hands of a proficient marksman. Coyotes are not hard to kill if you hit them correctly. I'd take the 6.5 and let your Son get on the 22Mag. You can back him up sufficiently with it. Good luck and good job taking your boy out.


----------



## Mattuk

Welcome to PT Mitch_RAGE.

The .17, .22 and .22mag are just not man enough even for foxing over here, show the animal some respect and use a .22 centre fire or bigger. I keep hearing this term "the death spin and snap" that to me means its a poor shot or a light bullet with little shock transfer and internal damage. I like to see things down on the ground dead in its tracks. I bet you can get some super hot loads for that 6.5 x 55, somewhere in the 60 to 80 gn bullet weight that'll knock the stuffing out of them!


----------



## Chet Punisher

Before we all start throwing our weight around about the rimfires, remember that some states only allow rimfires at night. Just saying,..


----------



## Mattuk

Chet Punisher said:


> Before we all start throwing our weight around about the rimfires, remember that some states only allow rimfires at night. Just saying,..


That doesn't mean you have to use them. I'd rather call them in close and use a shotgun loaded with BB or AAA. I'm not throwing my weight around either mate.


----------



## JTKillough

I've seen more than one coyote run off with a 22mag in him. Shot placement is critical, critical when working with small and slow. Personally, I would rather take the scatter gun. Obviously your state allows the use of a centerfire, so opt for that. A nice little 223 will put coyotes down all day long, same size pill, just with speed. And speed kills. Guess what? You better opt for the 6.5, oooorrrrr, you could pick up a new rifle?


----------



## Mattuk

I hear a lot of good things about the .204 as well but I've never held one let alone seen one in action.


----------



## youngdon

Chet Punisher said:


> Before we all start throwing our weight around about the rimfires, remember that some states only allow rimfires at night. Just saying,..


I really hope you didn't read that into my post Chet and if you did perhaps you'll take a minute to re-read it. I am certainly aware that some states only allow rimfires. and they are ok for close in situations, it's the people who think they can reach out and touch something at unreasonable distances that need to rethink the ethics of their choice to pul the trigger at those distances.


----------



## Chet Punisher

Completely agree Youngdon. I would never shoot anything past 100 yards with my mag.


----------



## youngdon

Thank you. I thought I knew you better than that.


----------



## Mitch_RAGE

Thanks for the info guys. most of my hunting will be in the woods. thick cover so prolly never more than a 50-60 yd shot. Shot placement wont be a problem. I hit where I aim. I have been thinking of a new toy anyway so maybe there will be a nice .223 bolt in my future. I think i'll take the ole swed out till then. the boy loves shooting that 17 anyway. Thanks again for your input.


----------



## Mitch_RAGE

Oh and thank you all for the welcome. Hope to pull on ya'lls ears alot.


----------



## bones44

Hey Mitch welcome and keep us updated !!


----------



## Antlerz22

Welcome, and ask away or start your own as you did.


----------



## indianadog hunter

Im also looking for a new predator rifle. I am really leaning towards the Savage just not sure about model. I have looked at the axis but it kinda looks and feels well for lack of a better term cheap. some of you mentioned this rifle do es anyone have first hand experience with it if it shoots as well as some of the other Savage rifles I have shot it might be worth another look. I shot a friends model 14 the other day and after we sighted it in he shot a 1/2 inch group with 2 holes touching offhand at a 100 yds with it.needless to say I was impressed, thats good by anyones standards


----------



## youngdon

Several of us have axis/edge rifles, and they shoot real good. go to www.hausofguns.com Eric has a good review on his site.


----------



## Deerhunter 28

*I have the Savage Predator in 223 and like it alot!*
*Been working on some loads for it and it seems to like the 55 grain VMAX with Varget on the lands.*
*Will shoot groups under dime size "IF" I can do my part I am on sand bags.*
*I dont think you can go wrong with a Savage.*


----------



## poe

I am shooting a savage model 10 pred .223 now and I love it. I actually just took another two coyotes with it today. I still like to shoot my axis 22-250 but the predator is my fav. I also wish you could buy the 45gr HP that winchester loads for there white box amo. I love this stuff for coyotes its accurate in my .223 and my .22-250 it kills coyotes stone dead and its awsome for saving fur. I love my 50gr Bergers but I am hoping these 53gr sierra HPs work because they are much cheeper.


----------



## Antlerz22

poe said:


> I am shooting a savage model 10 pred .223 now and I love it. I actually just took another two coyotes with it today. I still like to shoot my axis 22-250 but the predator is my fav. I also wish you could buy the 45gr HP that winchester loads for there white box amo. I love this stuff for coyotes its accurate in my .223 and my .22-250 it kills coyotes stone dead and its awsome for saving fur. I love my 50gr Bergers but I am hoping these 53gr sierra HPs work because they are much cheeper.


----------



## poe

yes I know sorry I got no pics again today. Someday Ill get good at remembering to take pictures.


----------

